# Tadpole Help!



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Well my tads are starting to pop their front legs. Should I put some sphag moss and small rocks in the cups for them to climb on as soon as they pop out!?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes. At this point they are absorbing their tail and getting ready to crawl out. It doesn't take long from here.


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

You could just tilt the container so some of the bottom is now "land"


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

I put in moss ,leafs 2 climb on or hide under oh I take out of tad container tho put them in something different


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

But !! I'm learning on the fly frogmanroth has the info u need


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Froggyplush said:


> But !! I'm learning on the fly frogmanroth has the info u need


Haha of course he does, he's got all the answers. I'll throw some moss and leaves in there as soon as I see them pop out. I will probably tilt them slightly as well to open up some more land. Exciting stuff!!


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Depending on the container size and sphag type, I would opt for the tilted tub method over moss. If the container is of substantial size, some oak leaves will suffice as well. I was talking to Field the other day about this, and we both agreed that low quality moss is detrimental, and you would be better suited to simply tilt the tub and greatly reduce water depth. You could add oak leaves to the upraised end to give an organic surface in which the froglets can emerge onto, but it is not entirely needed, more like a precaution. I have morphed darts froglets in the tilted strategy, with emergent smooth river rock, and with simple slanting of the rearing tub. As Field was kind enough to share with me, the water depth should be drastically lowered when forelimbs appear, to a depth that just covers the back of the tad/froglet. This will ensure(if healthy) the tad will not drown and offer every chance for proper exit of the water.

Thanks for the help Field, and I hope to have helped as well...

JBear


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

A good thread. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/br...first-babies-hand-holding-commencing-now.html


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Here are some pics of my "morph chamber" hope this helps.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Here's a good read that shows how we allow our froglets to morph. We have about 30-40 leave the water every week currently.

Josh's Frogs How-To Guides » Blog Archive » Starting Out Right (II)


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys, I feel alot more confident about this process now!


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

everybody has diffrent way take alittle bit from every one but your the one taking care


----------

